# windows 8 auf msata ssd installieren



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo. Ich habe meinen Laptop nun schon einige Monate in Benutzung und überlege nun, eine msata SSD nachzurüsten. Habe den Lenovo Support angeschrieben, die meinten, dass das geht. 

Nun war bei meinem Laptop keine Windows cd dabei.

Man kann ja das System wiederherstellen, sodass Daten erhalten bleiben.
Ist es möglich, das System auf der SSD wiederherzustellen? Oder wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen. Daten kann ich sichern, habe Einen 32gb großen USB-Stick. Viel mehr ist auch noch nicht drauf, außer spielen und Programmen. Da diese aber alle über uplay, steam oder origin laufenx müssten die Spielstande nach der Neuinstallation noch da sein, oder? 

Oder kann man irgendwie eine Kopie des Systems auf Einen Stick machen, um das auf die SSD zu spielen? Und wenn das geht, wie bekomme ich das Betriebssystem von der HDD runter?
Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Eine HDD-Installation solltest Du nicht auf eine SSD "spiegeln" - optimal wäre es, wenn Du Dir einfach ne Windows-CD besorgst, vlt gibt es auch nen Download oder ne Trial-Version, die du dann einfach freischalten kannst. Ob du beim "Wiederherstellen" auch auf ein anderes Laufwerk installieren kannst als das, wo die Recovery-Version drauf ist (also auf der Festplatte), weiß ich nicht. Daher lieber vorher alles wichtige sichern -  Spielstände usw. sind entweder irgendwo bei den "eigene Dokumente" oder in den beiden Programme-Ordnern auf C: oder halt in den Ordnern der Spiele bzw.. Steam/Uplay selbst. Wenn Du diese Sachen einfach pauschal sicherst, kann an sich nichts verloren gehen, selbst wenn Du doch aus Versehen auf der HDD was neu installierst / Formatierst.

 noch besser wäre es, wenn Du bei der Installation dann einfach die HDD ausbaust, damit da 100pro nix verloren geht. Dann kannst Du aber definitiv nur per Windows-CD Windows neu installieren.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Windows 8.1 Update: Microsoft zeigt alle neuen Features - News - CHIP

Ist das auch für meine Zwecke geeignet, um das auf einem USB Stick zu speichern? Oder besser auf CD brennen?
Oder fehlen da, weil es eine Testversion Funktionen bzw. kann man jede Testversion dann aktivieren?

Wenn ich die HDD ausgebaut habe und das OS installiert habe, kann ich dann die HDD einbauen und einfach den windowsordner löschen? Oder wie geht man davor. Kann es passieren, dass sich die Version nicht aktivieren lässt, wenn sie auch auf der HDD ist?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem Download müsste gehen - probier es halt, es kann ja nichts schiefgehen, wenn Du die HDD dann bei der Installation ausbaust. Normalerweise kannst Du die Testversionen bei windows normal nutzen und dann einfach per key freischalten.

 Die HDD würde ich erst ausbauen, und wenn das mit der SDD klappt, dann im BIOS schauen, ob man da die SSD als erstes Bootdevice einstellen kann, damit nicht von der HDD gebootet wird. Dann die HDD einbauen, Windows laden und am besten die HDD bei der Datenträgerverwaltung komplett löschen, also die Partitionen wegmachen und eine neue erstellen. Vorher die wichtigen Daten natürlich woanders sichern,


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Februar 2014)

Ok, ich fasse nohmal zusammen:

Daten sichern
64-Bit Version runterladen.
Die Datei auf eine CD brennen (mit irgendeinem Freewaretool) --> irgendwas zu beachten?
CD einlegen, Windows auf SSD installieren. Windows aktivieren. 
Bei Erfolg Pc ausmachen, HDD raus, SSD als Nr1 einstellen, HDD rein, komplett platt machen


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ok, ich fasse nohmal zusammen:
> 
> Daten sichern
> 64-Bit Version runterladen.
> ...



Nicht ganz:  

 1. Daten sichern, 64-Bit Version runterladen. 
2. Die Datei auf eine CD brennen (mit irgendeinem Freewaretool) --> irgendwas zu beachten? => ja: zb CDBurnerXP nehmen und dann unbedingt "Image brennen" - nicht einfach nur "Daten auf CD/DVD brennen" und die runtergeladene Datei auf die CD brennen.

 3. runterfahren und DANN schon die HDD raus
 4, Bootreihenfolge auf SSD umstellen
 5. Windows installieren von CD/DVD, aktivieren, updates, Treiber usw.
 6. erst dann die HDD wieder rein, und falls es mit der Bootreihenfolge Probleme gibt, die nochmal neu einstellen 
 7. dann die HDD plattmachen


 ODER: bei Schritt 3: die HDD doch drinlassen und dann, wenn Du beim Windowsinstallieren das Laufwerk aussuchen sollst, zuerst die HDD wählen, aber vor dem Beginn der Installation die HDD löschen, dann wieder zurück und doch die SSD als Ort für Windows auswählen und installieren.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Februar 2014)

Ah ok, macht Sinn. Das heißt wenn was schief läuft, kann ich zur Not die HDD wieder einbauen und habe den PC quasi wie vorher.

Eine Frage noch: Wenn ich Windows auf der SSD installiere, habe ich ja wahrscheinlich auch die eigenen Dateien standardmäßig auf der SSD. Kann man die einfach auf die HHD rüberkopieren, oder wie geht das elegant?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Du hast doch 120GB genommen, oder? Das reicht an sich locker für alles, was man so an eigenen Dateien hat, außer Du hast da vlt ne riesen Musik oder Videosammlung. Wenn es eng wird, würde ich eher einfach einen neuen Ordner auf der HDD machen, wo bestimmte Daten reinkommen, ohne dass das dann "offiziell" zu einem neuen "eigene Dokumente" aus Windows-Sicht wird.

 Ich hab auf meinem Laptop zB ca 40GB an Musik, Video und Bildern auf der Windows-SSD und immer noch 40GB frei


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, bzw bestell ich, sobald ich auch eine externe Festplatte hier habe. Muss mal schauen, ob mir jemand eine leihen kann. Zur not mach ichs erst, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin in 8 Wochen... 

Ja, das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, ich schau mal wies passt.
Und Wenn Dokumente, Musik, u.s.w. auf der SSD sind, öffnen die sich auch nochmal schneller, oder kommt es da nur darauf an, wo das _Programm_ installiert ist? (Office, itunes, etc.)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Beides ist wichtig, aber das Programm wäre wichtiger. Bei ner Festplatte kann es gut sein, dass noch nicht mal der Ordnerinhalt angezeigt wird, während Du bei ner SSD vlt schon längst die Datei + Anwendung fertiggeladen hast   Bei den Dateien ist halt vor allem die Wartezeit, bis der Ordnerinhalt komplett zu sehen ist, das, was lange dauert, den meistens sind die Dateien ja nicht so groß und/oder müssen nicht komplett fertig geladen sein, um vom Programm schon mal angezeigt zu werden wie zB Videos und Musik.


 Ich würde aber bei "Platznot" eher die Programme auf der SSD lassen, die brauchen idR ja auch nicht grad direkt hunderte von Megabyte. Wenn Du natürlich extrem oft Ordner mit zb dutzenden Bildern durchforstest, sollten die eher auf der SSD sein.


----------



## tapferertoaser (4. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ja, bzw bestell ich, sobald ich auch eine externe Festplatte hier habe. Muss mal schauen, ob mir jemand eine leihen kann. Zur not mach ichs erst, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin in 8 Wochen...
> 
> Ja, das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, ich schau mal wies passt.
> Und Wenn Dokumente, Musik, u.s.w. auf der SSD sind, öffnen die sich auch nochmal schneller, oder kommt es da nur darauf an, wo das _Programm_ installiert ist? (Office, itunes, etc.)



Dokumente öffnen sich schneller, ja, auch speichern sie schneller, allerdings würde ich es dir nicht raten die dokumente NUR auf die SSD zu legen. Du solltest davon umbedingt ein Backup haben, weil eine SSD "nur" eine gewisse Lebenszeit hat, allerdings als bei ner HDD (Die dann sprichwörtlich "aus dem letzten Loch pfeift") kündigt eine SSD nicht an, das sie kaputt geht, sie geht dann einfach nicht mehr und man kann dieses dann nicht mehr wiederherstellen, ähnlich wenn ein USB Stick kaputt geht.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Dokumente öffnen sich schneller, ja, auch speichern sie schneller, allerdings würde ich es dir nicht raten die dokumente NUR auf die SSD zu legen.


 auch NUR auf eine Festplatte würde niemand raten, aber das versteht sich eigentlich von selbst  bei der Frage hier geht es aber darum, wo die "akut" zu nutzenden Daten liegen sollten, um möglichst gut von der Geschwindigkeit der SSD zu profitieren. Die backup-Daten nutzt man ja nie, außer zum Wiederherstellen im Falle eines Problems bei den Original-Daten.



> Du solltest davon umbedingt ein Backup haben, weil eine SSD "nur" eine gewisse Lebenszeit hat, allerdings als bei ner HDD (Die dann sprichwörtlich "aus dem letzten Loch pfeift") kündigt eine SSD nicht an, das sie kaputt geht, sie geht dann einfach nicht mehr und man kann dieses dann nicht mehr wiederherstellen, ähnlich wenn ein USB Stick kaputt geht.


Das stimmt so nicht. Du kannst nur nicht mehr speichern, lesen aber geht aber weiterhin. zudem kann auch eine HDD ohne Vorwarnung den Geist aufgeben, die muss das vorher nicht merkbar ankündigen. 

 Auch eine SSD kann natürlich einfach so komplett kaputtgehen, das hat aber rein gar nichts mit der "Lebensdauer" zu tun und war damals, als die ersten SSDs massenhaft zu erschwinglichen Preisen zu haben waren, aber noch "Kinderkrankheiten" hatten, ist das auch recht oft passiert - inzwischen aber extrem selten, nicht mehr als bei Festplatten. 

 Die Lebensdauer einer SSD ist selbst bei der Samsung Evo, die "nur" ca 1000 Schreibzyklen pro Zelle hat (andere moderne SSD haben eher 3000-5000), mehr als lang genug: mal angenommen, du hast ne 120GB-SSD und schreibst echt JEDEN Tag 30GB Daten neu, dann reicht die trotzdem für 4000 Tage (1000 Zyklen mal 4, da du bei 30GB ja 4 mal brauchst, um die vollen 120GB zu überschreiben) - das sind fast 11 (!!!!) Jahre (!!!!!). 

Trotzdem sollte man selbstverständlich seine Daten IMMER auf einem anderen Laufwerk als Kopie haben, aber das versteht sich ja wie gesagt von selbst, egal ob HDD oder SSD


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beides ist wichtig, aber das Programm wäre wichtiger. Bei ner Festplatte kann es gut sein, dass noch nicht mal der Ordnerinhalt angezeigt wird, während Du bei ner SSD vlt schon längst die Datei + Anwendung fertiggeladen hast   Bei den Dateien ist halt vor allem die Wartezeit, bis der Ordnerinhalt komplett zu sehen ist, das, was lange dauert, den meistens sind die Dateien ja nicht so groß und/oder müssen nicht komplett fertig geladen sein, um vom Programm schon mal angezeigt zu werden wie zB Videos und Musik.
> 
> 
> Ich würde aber bei "Platznot" eher die Programme auf der SSD lassen, die brauchen idR ja auch nicht grad direkt hunderte von Megabyte. Wenn Du natürlich extrem oft Ordner mit zb dutzenden Bildern durchforstest, sollten die eher auf der SSD sein.


 
Entschuldige die fragerei  das laden und anzeigen von Dateien in einem Ordner hat doch erstmal nichts mit dem Programm zu tun, oder? Wenn ich auf "eigene Dokumente" gehe, dann ist das doch ein reiner ladevorgang der platte, oder?


@tapfertoaster: danke für den Hinweis, ich dachte, lesen ginge noch, zumindest beschränkt

Edit: herbboy war mit der Antwort schneller als ich mit der Frage


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Entschuldige die fragerei  das laden und anzeigen von Dateien in einem Ordner hat doch erstmal nichts mit dem Programm zu tun, oder? Wenn ich auf "eigene Dokumente" gehe, dann ist das doch ein reiner ladevorgang der platte, oder?


 ja klar, aber wenn Du dann nen Doppelklick auf die Datei machst, lädt ja das Programm. Und wenn das auf der SSD ist, zB Player, Word oder so, dann ist das Dokument bei den meisten Programme quasi sofort da, fast so, als sei das Programm nur im Hintergrund minimiert gewesen. Klar: wenn es ein sehr umfangreiches Programm ist, dauert es trotzdem noch mehrere Sekunden. Aber so was wie Word, InternetExplorer usw. öffnet sich so, als sei es schon offen und nur minimiert im Hintergrund gewesen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Gut, macht Sinn  vielen dank


----------



## tapferertoaser (4. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> auch NUR auf eine Festplatte würde niemand raten, aber das versteht sich eigentlich von selbst  bei der Frage hier geht es aber darum, wo die "akut" zu nutzenden Daten liegen sollten, um möglichst gut von der Geschwindigkeit der SSD zu profitieren. Die backup-Daten nutzt man ja nie, außer zum Wiederherstellen im Falle eines Problems bei den Original-Daten.
> 
> Das stimmt so nicht. Du kannst nur nicht mehr speichern, lesen aber geht aber weiterhin. zudem kann auch eine HDD ohne Vorwarnung den Geist aufgeben, die muss das vorher nicht merkbar ankündigen.
> 
> ...


 
Achso dann entschuldige bitte, da sollte ich meinen Kenntnisstand doch mal etwas auffrischen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Crucial M500 120GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre die ok? Preislich kann man da nichts sagen. Mich irritiert nur die geringe schreibegeschwindigkeit, wobei das ja nicht so entscheidend sein soll


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Achso dann entschuldige bitte, da sollte ich meinen Kenntnisstand doch mal etwas auffrischen.



hast Du ja hiermit schon getan  


 @JoWa: die ist schon gut, schreiben ist idR in der Tat nicht so wichtig, aber es hat halt schon seinen Grund, warum die msata m500 so bllig ist - die hier zB wäre besser, aber kostet dann eben auch mehr Caseking.de    an sich war das auch normal für msata, dass die gut 20% teurer als normale SSD sind, bevor die m500 mit ihrem Preis auf den Markt kam.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

Das wäre auch im Budget  gibt es irgendwelche Werte, außer der Geschwindigkeit für lesen und schreiben, die man vergleichen kann?
Es gibt ja auch zahlreiche für 60-70 euro, die ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten haben wir die "teure".


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

welche "zahlreichen" von 60-70€ meinst Du denn? ^^ Mit msata 6GB (also SATA3) gibt es an sich nur die Crucial, die nächstteurere ist eine Mushkin füür 75€, die hat aber wiederum nen geringen LESEspeed, und dann geht es erst ab ca.85€ weiter...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Februar 2014)

upps, verguckt. Ja gut, dann eher die teurere, oder ist die m500 von der Preisleistung so gut, dass die eine Überlegung wert ist? Ich will ja dann auch nicht immer denken, dass ich für 50€ mehr deutlich mehr profitieren würde


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2014)

Es gibt da ja ein paar zwischen 80-100€, damit liegst Du sicher nicht falsch. Die Mach Extreme zB sind an sich auch immer gut, gibt es halt nicht überall. Aber bei caseking gäb es eine msata. Aber es kann sein, dass Du keinen Vorteil zu crucial hast - kann ich nicht genau sagen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. Februar 2014)

Ok, sehr gut, danke


----------

